# Sony XBR4 46" now Saturated in Red



## RavynX

Hey all. I purchased my 46" Sony Bravia XBR4 about 2 years ago now brand new and I've had this problem happen once before about a year back but it went away very quickly. I was playing Prince of Persia on my PS3 and the screen suddenly became saturated in Red.  I've tried resetting the TV back to default settings and I've had no luck. No warranty either, but it probably would have already expired by now.

Is this something that would be fixable or should I take this to a Sony Repair place? I'm wondering how much it would be to fix it, if it's fixable. This happens on all Input Selections and the Menu Options.

All Images: http://i389.photobucket.com/albums/oo337/ravynxmiko/Other/xbr4_problem/


----------



## RavynX

*Some answers from the TV Repair Shop*

Ok, so after a month of having my TV in the repair shop, they technicians told me that the "mainboard" went out and they're sure on it. The problem is that they also told me that their suppliers don't have the part to replace it. I asked them if they could contact Sony for the part and apparently the shop does not deal with Sony directly. He gave me 2 options...

*1)* Find the part and we'll only charge you $140 for the labor to replace it.
*2)* Take the TV elsewhere and we won't charge you anything for the diagnosis.

Is this standard protocol anywhere? Making the customer go find the part if the shop can't find it?


----------



## yustr

They probably aren't totally sure what's wrong so this way they can just say "We're just installing the part you bought - we can't guarantee it will work." 

I'd ask them if you do find the board - and it doesn't fix it - will they give you back your $140. My guess is they'll say no. If they say yes, get it in writing; A verbal contract is not worth the paper its written on.


----------



## RavynX

yustr said:


> They probably aren't totally sure what's wrong so this way they can just say "We're just installing the part you bought - we can't guarantee it will work."
> 
> I'd ask them if you do find the board - and it doesn't fix it - will they give you back your $140. My guess is they'll say no. If they say yes, get it in writing; A verbal contract is not worth the paper its written on.


Yeah, exactly. I've asked them a couple times for the part number since supposed "they had the schematics" and they kept beating around the bush saying they'd either get it and call me back or that it's just "the mainboard". Very helpful... /sarcasm


----------



## octaneman

Hi RavynX

Unfortunately the Sony XBR4 46 2007 model has this particular problem. Sony even admits to it that connecting certain devices can cause the red screen issue. Sony has issued service bulletins that they are working on the problem, but no solution has been posted up to date. Some have suggested to download the latest firmware for your set on Sony's service web site by using a flash drive, then connecting it to the usb port on your set. There are no guarantees that it will fix it and it may make it worse, so be carefull if you attempt to do this, it's at your own risk.


----------



## RavynX

octaneman said:


> Hi RavynX
> 
> Unfortunately the Sony XBR4 46 2007 model has this particular problem. Sony even admits to it that connecting certain devices can cause the red screen issue. Sony has issued service bulletins that they are working on the problem, but no solution has been posted up to date. Some have suggested to download the latest firmware for your set on Sony's service web site by using a flash drive, then connecting it to the usb port on your set. There are no guarantees that it will fix it and it may make it worse, so be carefull if you attempt to do this, it's at your own risk.


Interesting, where did you find the service bulletin and firmware information at?

I would like to find the firmware and try it out on my set when I get it back from the shop.


----------



## octaneman

RavynX said:


> Interesting, where did you find the service bulletin and firmware information at?
> 
> I would like to find the firmware and try it out on my set when I get it back from the shop.




Here is the link : http://esupport.sony.com/US/perl/news-item.pl?mdl=KDL46XBR5&news_id=a245


----------



## RavynX

octaneman said:


> Here is the link : http://esupport.sony.com/US/perl/news-item.pl?mdl=KDL46XBR5&news_id=a245


Thank you very much, octaneman.


----------



## RavynX

Well, I WAS going to bring my TV home today from the repair shop but they put 2 fairly big scratches in the screen. :sigh: I can't take my stuff anywhere anymore without someone else messing it up. They told me it was only on the "protective screen" and that they would replace it free of charge. Some luck I have. :upset:


----------



## yustr

Are they an authorized Sony repair shop? If so, I'd write a letter to the President of Sony USA (LINK ) explaining about the crappy service. (It will never get to him, of course, and whom ever it does get to will do nothing, but it might make you feel better.) 

Do this after they fix it and return it - just in case. :laugh:


----------



## treasurehunter1

Is this problem in all sony models now? That after 2 years the screen becomes crappy....


----------



## RavynX

This has been a crazy ride so far. I called them a week and a half later to check the progress and they couldn't find the protective screen replacement part and said they would have to just replace the entire TV. He said he was "looking for the best price" and would get back to me at the beginning of this week; he was probably buying time to find the part. Anyway, he called me yesterday and said he found the part and it should be shipped in by next Tuesday. Hopefully I'll be picking it up by the end of next week. Ugh. I can't wait to see if this firmware update that I got mailed in from Sony works. Otherwise, TV shopping I go.


----------



## RavynX

Update: So it's been 4 months since I last updated here. I called them and they just now found out that my TV does NOT have a screen protector and they actually scratched the LCD so they have to replace the TV. They gave me two choices.

(1) Repair the defective red-issue at a reduced cost (they claimed you can't really see the scratches when it's on
(2) Put in an insurance claim

Well, I already bought a replacement plasma and seeing how slow they were to find the replacement part in the first place I said hell no to Option #1. I told them to put in the insurance claim. Un-freaking-believable. At least progress is being made now. I just have to keep up on their tails to make sure the claim gets put in.


----------

